# Rest well Silas, my handsome boy..



## Yield (Apr 5, 2015)

Silas took a downturn towards the worst, one day he's walking, the next he can't walk. And it just went downhill from there. I believe he probably had an underlying cancer, organ failure (thinking kidney), bone issues... all of the above probably. He had come to me at the age of two (or more), so I don't know what happened those first years.. all I know is that I loved having him as my little (big) bun-child and I took care of him the best I could and it's so quiet without him in my room any longer..

Being someone who looks at quality over quantity, yesterday (April 4th) I had to make the hard decision to put Silas to sleep... he was in pain all day, and all the day before... and kind of out of it. He'd really gone downhill and was Not himself. He kept spasming and kicking his feet when he wanted to drink or eat, which was new.. I did a lot for him, everything I could, and he was not improving at all. (Note: A vet had come over before his end and had told me I was doing an amazing job and everything she would have suggested. Still wish I could have done more but at this point whatever age-related illness he had was very likely terminal.)





^One of the last set of pictures I took of him.^

I couldn't let him suffer like that any longer and I didn't feel he was strong enough to go through a treatment that would likely not help him in the end anyway. I couldn't put him through that, I couldn't try to keep him alive for my own benefit when he was suffering... I mean, when I picked him up to put him in a basket to take him to the vet he started doing what looked like seizing.. it was rough. But I had kept him comfortable and happy until the end.

It was his time... but I will miss my boy so much.. he was such a good boy and making this decision was incredibly difficult.. 

Rest well Silas, you were an amazing bunny and I loved you so much... I hope he loved his years with me.. he got lots of love and attention.. lots of treats (but not too much obviously!), large bunny salads every night... and a bunch'a friends. He's leaving a big hole in my heart but I feel pretty comfortable, yet sad, about the final decision. I'll always remember my sweet big boy.






Please wish Solara well, she had a hard time when Sabriel passed and went through a bout of gas, and I don't know how she will respond to Silas's loss. She's the last one left. I might entertain the thought of another bunny, there's a cute one I like at the local rabbit rescue. I'm not ready quite yet though- we will see how Solara feels. I just know she's happier with a rabbit-friend and I will do what I have to if that time comes..





^This is the last picture I have of them together.^
I had to separate them in the end for Silas's safety.

This is rough, and it will take me a long time to heal. I'm still healing from Sabriel's loss. At least they are together now.






Solara and I will miss them dearly.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Binky free Silas


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 5, 2015)

We're so sorry to hear you lost your Silas. All of ours are rescues and we don't know much of their history either--all we care about is happy and healthy. It is so hard to say goodbye and have to make that last trip. I had to do it with Serena recently after ten years, but she was about the same and I was being selfish. Rest in peace big boy and binky free, you are loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## brent (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry about your lost, I lost my best friend hip hop a week ago today. Having them put to sleep is hard but the best thing. You don't want them to suffer if there is no chance of them getting better. :cry1:


----------



## lovelops (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm so sorry also. I just lost Lady my Lop (in my avatar on the left) going on two weeks ago and it's hard. With her it was unexpected and she was only 2 1/2 to 3 years old (She was a rescue so I'm not certain much like Nancy said above, you get them with a blank slate). I know with Silas your heart was torn up seeing him like this and I can tell from reading your post. I'm there with you on the loss and pain and it's going to take a while. There is still not one day that goes by I cry seeing something around of Lady's and I'm sure it will be the same with you. Hang in there and we all will get through this together, including Brent who lost hip hop... We know you did everything for Silas that you could and was the best bunny mom for him.

Hang in there, I know it's tough... going through the same thing...

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Apr 6, 2015)

Binky free, Silas. :rainbow:

Sending good thoughts to you and Solara.


----------



## Yield (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone, so much!! I'm always happy to come back to RO even when I go through a deep and painful loss such as this because you are all so kind.

@Beverly, thank you!

@Nancy, it's very hard to not be selfish :-( But it's good our buns had people like us who know when to let go... A family member of mine had a puppy-mill dog who was in _very_ bad shape and they were selfish for so long that the poor dog suffered. And a local rescue did that as well with a rabbit that had cancer- she was alone and could barely breathe and they let her waste away. After seeing those two experiences I knew I couldn't do the same thing to Silas. It was hard enough seeing the shape he was in, I couldn't imagine having let him get so unrecognizable. I'm very sorry for your loss as well, rest well and binky free Serena <3

@Brent, Thank you, and I am so sorry for your loss too, :-( rest well Hip Hop <3

@Vanessa, thank you so much. I'm so very sorry for your loss of Lady as well, rest well sweet bun, <3 It is hard seeing their stuff, but thankfully the toys and stuff for my buns, were all shared. So nothing was 'strictly' Silas's, except the set-up I had for him, which is right next to my bed and has yet to be cleaned up. I can't bring myself to clean up and put everything away yet :-( My room feels so empty and quiet now even though he wasn't THAT noisy.. but thank you, I'm trying! You hang in there too <3 It's rough but I know we can do it..

@Charlotte, thank you! I've been keeping an intense eye on her to make sure she is eating and is okay. She seems alright so far, and is actually being quite sweet (which is unusual). But I can't let up, !!


----------



## HEM (Apr 8, 2015)

We are so sorry about your loss
that last decision is often very hard but it is better than being in pain
Hopefully the memories will help you through this
RIP big man


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 9, 2015)

may he binky away w/ our loved one(s) that are up there as WE speak .. 

he was a fighter and R.I.P dude ... sorry for the loss =0/


----------



## lovelops (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks so much and you hang in there for Solara. I know what you mean about it being quiet.... How is Solara doing?


Vanessa


----------



## hln917 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Binky Free Silas. I haven't been on for awhile but I remember reading the story when you first bonded them.


----------



## Yield (Apr 19, 2015)

HEM said:


> We are so sorry about your loss
> that last decision is often very hard but it is better than being in pain
> Hopefully the memories will help you through this
> RIP big man



thank you very much. yeah the last decision is incredibly painful but making sure he is not in pain anymore was much more important to me. the memories truly are helpful <3



Lokin4AReason said:


> may he binky away w/ our loved one(s) that are up there as WE speak ..
> 
> he was a fighter and R.I.P dude ... sorry for the loss =0/



thank you so much!



lovelops said:


> Thanks so much and you hang in there for Solara. I know what you mean about it being quiet.... How is Solara doing?
> 
> 
> Vanessa



of course <3 

i am doing my best to hang in there! having a really tough time personally... because right after that, my silkie rooster, albedo, suddenly went downhill. april 6th he started stumbling, on april 9th he became paralyzed. i took care of him in my bathroom in a sling for a little over a week but he was just wasting away (i have a good idea of what it was and there was no cure) so i had to put him to sleep on april 16th... he was acting normal but his body was failing. and he was also my baby. i've had a rough few months.

solara thankfully seems to be holding out. she's probably used to not having a bondmate because for a while all three buns were separated. i still think she'd be happier with a one but my mom said "NO! absolutely not!" unless i get a job and pay for my animals myself (aka 2 cats and solara) which is hard since i do not have a driver's license yet due to anxiety.. workin on it though)

but hopefully one day i will be able to get a bondmate for her!



hln917 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Binky Free Silas. I haven't been on for awhile but I remember reading the story when you first bonded them.



thank you so much. i remember you <3


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2015)

So sorry you lost your rooster too. One of the things I do miss living in the city--used to have chickens, about 4 decades ago. Buck up, the sting will lessen with time and all the good moments help.


----------

